# Frogbit



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Here're some photos of frogbit from my own tank; again thanks to Grizadams_7mm for donating them to my cause, they've been a great addition.

View from the side.









Frogbit viewed from above. They nestle right against the spray bar of my the Fluval Nano filter in my Ebi... stops them from swirling all over the place with the filterflow.









Side view of its very pretty root system.









View from below. My favourite shot 









Hope this helps you decide whether or not you'll add it to your tank.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice! 
I wish I still had them, but due to the 'grazing' nature of my Uaru's, they don't do too well, so I had to trade them off


----------

